
Git v2.7.0 released - scrollaway
https://lwn.net/Articles/670188/
======
scrollaway

        Users who are too busy to type three extra keystrokes to ask for
        "git stash show -p" can now set stash.showPatch configuration
        variable to true to always see the actual patch, not just the list
        of paths affected with feel for the extent of damage via diffstat.
    

Best change this release. :)

